# And I-eee-I...



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

will always LOVE YOU-UUU--UUU!!!!!!!!


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I guess Frodo is pretty talented heh?!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Too funny! Aren't cats cute when they yawn? Of course, they are pretty cute all the time. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Lori? Do you mean to say you don't think he's really singing?


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> Lori? Do you mean to say you don't think he's really singing?


LOL! Well, I guess he could be a singing cat!!  
Some cats are so vocal they practically do sing!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

good sense of humour, kristi. Lovely looking Frodo


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe Frodo is a cutie, and he has talent too! :wink:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

What a cute cat!  I love his color!


----------



## ZooeysMom (Nov 26, 2003)

Aw, Kristi, don't you think he's just trying to roo like the hounds? :lol: Now I have to find my "Aerosmith" pic of Zooey... 

N


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I was thinking that Frodo needs a microphone....


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Richo, that's hilarious!! :lol: 

Nan, it's cool to see you on this site! :wink: And it looks like we have something else in common--Frodo's nickname in Bo-bo!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

so cute!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Excellent, Richo! :lol:


----------

